# Deer Creek Ice Off



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Enjoyed an absolutely gorgeous day on the water at Deer Creek yesterday 3/8. Ramps are open and fishing was excellent - everybody was catching fat 12" bows trolling slow...the slower the better. Older fish are starting to spawn.

There was still a couple of large ice sheets covering roughly 1/3 of the reservoir, but they were melting fast.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fun!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We hit Deer Creek today 3-08 trolling with pop gear and worm. The first fat rainbow of the morning was caught within about 1 minute of starting. We caught 20+ fish in just a few hours. They were all about 15" and fat buggers. There were quite a few boats bow fishing too. Awesome day, can't wait to get back out.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> We hit Deer Creek today 3-08


today is 3-09. At least by my calendar


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

yep, you are correct.:grin: Typo......-O,-


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like I'll be heading there next week.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Was the fishing any kind of decent from shore? I'm a boatless fisherman, which should change soon if I can buy a boat. I haven't fished Deer Creek in a long time, but if shore fishing is good, heading up there after work one night would be great.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

spencerD said:


> Was the fishing any kind of decent from shore? I'm a boatless fisherman, which should change soon if I can buy a boat. I haven't fished Deer Creek in a long time, but if shore fishing is good, heading up there after work one night would be great.


There were quite a few people fishing from the shore. I wasn't watching them, but I imagine they were catching fish. It was pretty fast action all around the lake.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

spencerD said:


> Was the fishing any kind of decent from shore? I'm a boatless fisherman, which should change soon if I can buy a boat. I haven't fished Deer Creek in a long time, but if shore fishing is good, heading up there after work one night would be great.


Can't say for sure. I wasn't paying attention. Guys fishing around the marina didn't seem to be doing much, though.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

We fished from the shore by the boat ramp in the State Park last Saturday afternoon. We missed two really good bites. Had funner watching the 70+ deer across from us than fishing.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup...enjoyed watching the deer. That particular hill is a magnet for deer and elk. Wonder why. I mean, what's so special there?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Yup...enjoyed watching the deer. That particular hill is a magnet for deer and elk. Wonder why. I mean, what's so special there?


Sunshine. Less snow all through the winter. Earlier green up when the snow melts.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> There were quite a few people fishing from the shore. I wasn't watching them, but I imagine they were catching fish. It was pretty fast action all around the lake.


Awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I fished there saturday, on the shoreline. We did better earlier in the morning. We used a green marshmellow, tipped with half a crawer. Between 3 of us, we had a our limits in 4 hours, only due to we let the smaller ones go. We caught 18 fish total for the day.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report Finn, been meaning to get up there for over a week now. Might have my chance tomorrow. See any bug chuckers doing any good from toons or tubes?


----------

